# Only one egg



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Less then a week after moving my pair of tiels into an aviery they laid an egg. They laid the egg on friday and its now wednesday and there is still only one egg. They have been mating (like rabbits) so it could be fertile but I'm too scared to disturb them too much as I'm worried this is what is stopping her from laying more. She is very protective and wont move off it. She was also vicous to the other birds before she laid the egg. She has laid eggs before I got them but they have never been fertile. Is it normal for only one egg to be laid? Will more come? Also the other tiels that are in the aviary are at the door to the nestbox a lot of the time like they are either sticky beaking or giving her advice (they just had a clutch). Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK it sounds like she's only going to lay one. This happens when they are breeding and they get moved to a new environment. If there are other tiels in the aviary it would be best to put up more boxes (enough boxes so that each pair has a box plus an extra one or two) so that they don't try to take over this box (which is what they're doing, they want to get in the box but the mom is being protective atm.) The egg could be fertile, if you can't check it only time will tell.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Roxy. There are 3 pairs and 5 nest boxes. I really think they are giving her advice or watching over her its really funny to watch. I candled the egg and it appears not to be fertile but I will check again in a few days I have pics that I can put up but i'm 90% sure its clear. I was worried why she would only lay one egg and why so soon after moving her she laid it. I can check the egg when the male is in there now he's not as protective. Also when the male is out he sometimes does the mating call to one of the other females, she must be pretty sexy to Tiels as the other male use to do it to her as well.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The egg doesn't appear fertile but don't remove it. Let her sit on it and get tired of it first.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Roxy
Much appreciated


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

She's laid two more eggs now.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

One egg was DIS, had a crack in it, the other was infertile also had a crack in it. Think I disturbed too much. I removed the eggs and their nestbox was taken over straight away by the other pair so u were spot on roxy.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you tap on the box before you open it? It is best to let them know you're there so you don't startle them resulting in the cracked eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anything can startle them...next time if you notice the crack right away you can patch it with some tissue paper and clear nail polish.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

I tap on the box, and I only check when he's on the eggs as he's less aggressive.


----------

